# Offensive comments?



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

So penny, tiny, and i are walking around petsmart, everyone aws penny and tiny as we pass by. Then this one guy in a group says, "thats a rat!" i felt offended. I thought in my head, " does that mean you have a pig?" do you get offended when people make rude comments about your fur babies? I kno i do, cuz it hurts. Its like someone saying that my human baby looks like a large hairless mole!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Christina, you have to learn to brush it off your shoulder. There are far too many 
imbeciles that speak without thinking. You can't let them get under your skin.


You have beautiful Chis.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Fortunately, it hasn't happened in public, but my sister makes sure to say it all the time. It's super annoying, but it happens. 

Some people tend to be obnoxious and opinionated, especially when it comes to dogs.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

None of my dogs has ever had a stranger say something like that. Especially Toby- even the biggest, toughest guys melt when they see him. 

My dad jokingly calls Toby a "rat dog"- he says it about his own chi, Rocky, too. But he adores both of them. It's just his little joke- are you sure he wasn't joking?

Honestly, if someone said that seriously (and not as a joke) I think I would take it as a sign that his opinion doesn't matter one bit. Anyone that would make a knowingly rude comment to a complete stranger about their dog is not worth your hurt feelings. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I call my little ones rats too LOL.. So it does not offend me when others call them a rat or names.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've had a couple of people say that or 'what the f*** is that?' It does bother me but I just ignore it. Strangely both those comments were on one day a couple of minutes apart and other than that I've had nothing but positive comments or at least joking ones like a huge guy that said 'I've had bacon butties bigger than that!' People I know make comments about him looking like a bat and my dad used to call our childhood chihuahua rat bag or a drowned rat when she'd had a bath but none of that bothers me because I know it's in jest and that they actually think they're really cute. Rat bag was actually a pet name for Poppy, she used to get really excited when he called her that!


----------



## rhea&macy (Sep 10, 2012)

My poor Macy has had her legs and back broken when she was young, by an abusive family and now she walks a little funny and hangs her butt a little low, like she is going to the bathroom. When I take her places, people are constantly making fun of her, to the point where I just feel horrible and end up picking her up and carrying her. It makes me sick that people will make fun of a poor little animal. They may not understand it, but I do and it hurts ! I totally understand what you're saying. Sometimes I just want to smack people !


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Someone walking a Puli at a dog show had the nerve to say to me "Nice rat!" about one of my show kiddos...I simply said..."NICE MOP!" back...ha ha. People are stupid. You have to take it in stride. Most people fall in love with chihuahuas once they have spent some time around them, everyone else is just living in denial


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

I have had that happen! I feel you i get comments on my chi thats a rat and my pitbull well you can imagine. I usually roll my eyes or say my dogs are awesome!! I have learned to live with comments from rude and ignorant people!! I love my dogs the dogs we choose to own might not be what others like and vice versa... All i can say im a chihuahua and pitbull owner and proud!! Stay strong ignore those rude people our chis are tiny but mighty 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I would have said "How did you know? Everyone else thinks its a chihuahua"..then a little rolling of the eyes..


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It's hard to not let it get to you, I know. I've had a couple of comments directed towards Odie that made me IRATE. However, I always thought of it as a degrading thing for small dogs, until I encountered people making the same types of comments to a great dane's owner. "Did you bring a saddle for your horse?" type of comments. I don't think that most people are intending to hurt feelings when they say things, and just don't think before they speak.


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

I totally agree KrystalLeigh!! I get it alot with my pitbull Oh she might kill someone or they are killers so i think its just the person not thinking if it could offend or hurt the owner..


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Was volunteering the otherday mentioned I had a chihuahua to someone and she just kept on about how horrible and ugly chihuahua's apparantly are and they're rats etc. I just said well mine is lovely but she just kept going on nope hideous blahblah. So I asked her have you even MET a chihuahua, got a lame response of " Oh i've seen them around, my friend so and so has one".

I don't understand why with chihuahua's it seems to be acceptable to talk to them in such a horrible manner, seems like the programmed response to people for chihuahuas is " ew rat,yappy bitey things" 90% of these people have never even been around them. Never seen anyone talk about other breeds especially to an owners faces with such disrespect but apparantly acceptable to do so with chi's!  I don't mind banter but when people try to convince you to their disorted views it annoys me.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I am not even getting mad no more as that's what those ppl try to achieve in the first place and I am not willing to give them what they want. The best way is just to ignore them showing them that you don't care about their stupid comments because that's just what they are; stupid! I found that once you start saying things back both sides will start arguing and screaming bad things after each other....not worth it for me. I am not willing to lower myself down to those stupid ppls niveau.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I havn't had any insults yet but one lady came up to me in the vets and said "What is that, is it a cat?" I was speechless. I heard someone else say "Oh look, its one of those chinchila things". The mind boggles!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

It hasn't happen to me yet but once they can go out more I know comments like that will arrive, don't really understand german so I guess I won't even notice. So far my husband's family (totally cat people!) love them and that makes me happy!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't get it from strangers, yet anyway! But family members say it joking like all the time, but i can usually think of something clever back.
Like my auntie and cousin have a massive Doberman, it's trashed their house, they spend a fortune on feeding him and he's generally really hard work, when they say it I tell them I would MUCH rather my little dogs to their nuisance of a dog, my dogs have caused me NO trouble since the day I got them, why would I want a huge tank of a dog like theirs! They shut up then till next time I see them lol. 
Most people who say it haven't properly ever met a chi anyway, I never had any interest in them either till I finally met one and fell in love!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm sorry that happened to you. You just have to ignore them. Fortunately no one has ever said anything like that about Gemma yet. One little boy walking by out in public called her a mouse once, but he literally thought she was a mouse, lmao. His mom was like "No, that's a dog!"

I call her a little monkey mouse and one of my friends also calls her a mouse in a joking way, so it doesn't bother me. My grandpa calls our Chi in the US a rat, but he's just kidding. He loves her. It's not offensive to me when it's in a friendly joking way.


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

I had one guy say, and I'm quoting verbatim here, "that's not a dog, that's a football. I wonder how far I could punt it?". I was so disgusted and horrified. This guy was showing off to his friends and obviously thought he was being funny but I was so close to slapping him. Oscar did me proud and growled at him lol.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Someone walking a Puli at a dog show had the nerve to say to me "Nice rat!" about one of my show kiddos...I simply said..."NICE MOP!" back...ha ha. People are stupid. You have to take it in stride. Most people fall in love with chihuahuas once they have spent some time around them, everyone else is just living in denial


Rofl, pulis do look like walking mops!

I have never had anyone make fun of my two but my husband calls Taz my "gerbil on a string". He loves her and he is joking, of course. He calls Charlie "old man" and tells him all the time that he needs to give up the cigarettes. Charlie has a strange, hoarse bark that sounds lke a smoker's cough.

That guy probably was joking but if not, hey, if there are people who don't like chis, it is their loss!


----------



## Little_em00 (Jun 16, 2012)

My husband calls rupert a rat but that's his nickname and he calls my pug a prat so it's quite funny when he says where are rat and prat!
No one has ever said anything nasty but I do get annoyed when people say aw isnt she cute and when I say it's a boy they looked shocked. He does wear a lot of sparkle but it is blue!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I have never had anyone make a rude comment about my gang. At least not that I've heard! I would probably just ignore it, unless I was in one of my moods. 

I do bet my neighbors have something to say about their senseless yipping at everything in the backyard, but they haven't said it to my face, and the houses aren't that close together. The other day they all barked and chased a butterfly for over an hour. They were having fun, I just let them go. They have really been enjoying themselves out in the yard in the gorgeous weather we've been having.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I get it a lot. They say she would taste good with salt.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We get it all the time. Not only do people call them rats they also tell us they are ugly, and not 'proper dogs'. Even my own mother admitted she thinks Bambi (the typier of my two) is 'almost ugly.' (Harley, with his less extreme head and longer nose is 'quite cute.')
I don't get it at all. If I see an ugly dog I don't get the urge to tell it's owner! 
I don't get the rat thing either, I am rather fond of rats. We once had a beautiful Gambian Pouched rat who was the size of a small Chi. She was a wonderful, entertaining and intelligent creature.
Having said that, we probably get more people saying how adorable they think they are. All the kids around here know them and we can't walk far without being accosted by little girls, who all know Bambi by name. 
One thing is for sure, having Chi's certainly gets you a lot of attention!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't had any comments. We don't really go places much. Hubby keeps him under protection from "everything!"

But comments wouldn't bother me. We have our dogs because we chose them! Whether they be cute, ugly, small, big, bad legs, bad anything - they are very much loved! In my opinion, people that feel the need to make a comment are insecure! I love my chi and nothing is going to change that!

Hubby calls them, lovingly of course, "a land piranha" lol. When he was a baby he was all teeth!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Someone walking a Puli at a dog show had the nerve to say to me "Nice rat!" about one of my show kiddos...I simply said..."NICE MOP!" back...ha ha. People are stupid. You have to take it in stride. Most people fall in love with chihuahuas once they have spent some time around them, everyone else is just living in denial


Lol!!! Yea this guy said it in a disgusting tone when he called my chi's rats. I just walked away.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Loveoscar said:


> I had one guy say, and I'm quoting verbatim here, "that's not a dog, that's a football. I wonder how far I could punt it?". I was so disgusted and horrified. This guy was showing off to his friends and obviously thought he was being funny but I was so close to slapping him. Oscar did me proud and growled at him lol.


Aw! U go oscar! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Kalisee said:


> I would have said "How did you know? Everyone else thinks its a chihuahua"..then a little rolling of the eyes..


Lol!!!!!!!! Good one! Na, i would love to say something back but i kno its the wrong thing to do. Now if it was a family member i would so challenge them to a name calling jokester game.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Mylilprada said:


> I have had that happen! I feel you i get comments on my chi thats a rat and my pitbull well you can imagine. I usually roll my eyes or say my dogs are awesome!! I have learned to live with comments from rude and ignorant people!! I love my dogs the dogs we choose to own might not be what others like and vice versa... All i can say im a chihuahua and pitbull owner and proud!! Stay strong ignore those rude people our chis are tiny but mighty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Aw! Thank u so much! Yes they are tiny but mighty! Thank you all for understanding me. I was upset at that moment but as soon as i left the store we went for a long horrible walk and i guess i just forgot about it. I still think its wrong to make such comments on a stranger's dog but oh well, not everyone was taught the same.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

rhea&macy said:


> My poor Macy has had her legs and back broken when she was young, by an abusive family and now she walks a little funny and hangs her butt a little low, like she is going to the bathroom. When I take her places, people are constantly making fun of her, to the point where I just feel horrible and end up picking her up and carrying her. It makes me sick that people will make fun of a poor little animal. They may not understand it, but I do and it hurts ! I totally understand what you're saying. Sometimes I just want to smack people !


Omg, im so sorry. Its so cruel how people can make fun of a disabled dog.  even though my dogs are fine i still like to take them to a park or a woodsy area with a walking path where people are scarce because its true what someone here said chihuahuas bring in a lot of attention. Dont get discoraged and let your fur baby walk atleast you kno that she's getting her exercise and being healthy. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

REALLY??? Making fun of a disabled dog? Yeah that is dumb rude and i dont understand people sometimes.. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> I get it a lot. They say she would taste good with salt.


Are you serious?? That sucks  im mad


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I mostly get offended for my rats when people say rat like it is a bad thing  In fact if I have the opportunity I tell people how great rats are when they call my dog one I do! I love my rats- they are some of the best pets ever.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Hear hear, ratties are awesome!


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

I'll admit, it pisses me off to a point and I'm not typically a sensitive person. I've had a group of guys roll down their car window when they drove by me while walking Onyx and said "that's not a dog, that's a rat" What compelled them to yell out of their window is beyond me. I've also had people say "that thing would be a snack for my dog"

I figure it's whatever. For every hate comment Onyx gets, she gets about one billion compliments.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Ember must be the most adorable dog in the world as she has had no rude comments. LOL just kidding, everyone's chis are just as adorable but again luckily no rude comments - just a bunch of awwwws.

And making fun of a DISABLED dog? If there's one thing that ticks me off it's that. 

Mom poisions the rats/mice here but I don't really have a problem with domestic (wild ones spread more disease though) so I don't really know why people would be so stinking rude.

And considering I have a *very* short temper, if anyone would make fun of my dogs, I'd do more than slap them...


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

flippedstars said:


> Someone walking a Puli at a dog show had the nerve to say to me "Nice rat!" about one of my show kiddos...I simply said..."NICE MOP!" back...ha ha. People are stupid. You have to take it in stride. Most people fall in love with chihuahuas once they have spent some time around them, everyone else is just living in denial


Nicely put and nice come back!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Onyx said:


> I'll admit, it pisses me off to a point and I'm not typically a sensitive person. I've had a group of guys roll down their car window when they drove by me while walking Onyx and said "that's not a dog, that's a rat" What compelled them to yell out of their window is beyond me. I've also had people say "that thing would be a snack for my dog"
> 
> I figure it's whatever. For every hate comment Onyx gets, she gets about one billion compliments.


Such TYPICAL things to say as well, really shows their intelligence that does, spurting out the same old! if they're going to be assholes at least come up with something new already..


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> I havn't had any insults yet but one lady came up to me in the vets and said "What is that, is it a cat?" I was speechless. I heard someone else say "Oh look, its one of those chinchila things". The mind boggles!


I had an old man on the bus ask me if Mylo was a "bow wow or a meow" ...I was like...er...he's a dog. I've also had two small children think he was a cat and a grown man ask if he was a German Shepard. Doesn't bother me though.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

a bow wow lol, cute.
Did have a young girl scream at her mother the otherday whilst pointing at Noah " look mummy a ferret! " lmfao.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

heartagram said:


> Such TYPICAL things to say as well, really shows their intelligance that does, spurting out the same old! if they're going to be assholes at least come up with something new already..


Lol exactly what I was thinking! Keep using the same BS. You would think people would have thought of something new by now.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> I havn't had any insults yet but one lady came up to me in the vets and said "What is that, is it a cat?" I was speechless. I heard someone else say "Oh look, its one of those chinchila things". The mind boggles!


Lmao that remindeds me of another incident. Some random guy came up behind me and kept saying "excuse me" I tried to ignore him because he seemed like.... well a crackhead or drunk or something but he wouldn't shut up so I finally said "yes?" and he asked "is that a dog or cat?" Mind you Onyx is BARKING at him the whole time.

Usually I'm very nice but stupidity gets annoying so I was like "what the f*** is wrong with you? Yes cats bark idiot"

Lol I can only take so much ignorance at once.


----------

